# Cat tree on sale - US



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

I just discovered this great price on a good sized cat tree. Must be a clearance or something. 

It's for a 73" cat tree from Armarkat, and original price is like $110, but sale price is less than $40! They have free 2 day shipping on this as well. Thought I'd mention in case anyone else is looking for a cat tree. It's on Waifair.com website. I contemplated ordering 2 lol.

Armarkat 73" Classic Cat Tree in Ivory | Wayfair


----------



## Lucas718 (Feb 19, 2012)

I wonder how stable that is though. I could see a cat taking a good run at it to try to jump to the upper levels and knocking the whole thing over.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

I just ordered this for my daughter! Her cat has this awful little "gopetclub" cat tree, that is awful, and it's small, and he is turning out to be this giant tuxedo boy. I have one that is almost identical to this, and my cats love it. I paid close to $90 for mine, and that was on sale! This seems to good to be true......I ordered it, but I was thinking, no way, this does not seem right. We will see! Thank you! I was just waiting for a good deal to come up, and since I already have owned armarkat, I know it is a decent brand


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Lucas718 said:


> I wonder how stable that is though. I could see a cat taking a good run at it to try to jump to the upper levels and knocking the whole thing over.


I thought the same thing too, I was worried, but I have an Armarkat almost like this one, mine is 78 inches high, and my maniacal almost 1 year old Stephano goes ripping up that thing every day, and he sleeps at the tippy top of it. It is very sturdy. Now, is it as quite as quality as those really expensive ones at Pet Supermarket, the molly something or other brand, no. It is not. But those are $300. This is a STEAL at $37....unless something is wrong with it, but I don't think so, I think maybe it just isn't as popular a model as some of the others. But I figured, heck, I could sell this at a garage sale for more than what I paid for it! I do hope there is nothing wrong with it, because the one I have works perfectly for us.


----------



## Lucas718 (Feb 19, 2012)

Pretty much everyone who reviewed it gave it 4 or 5 stars. It is tempting.


----------



## Lucas718 (Feb 19, 2012)

I just ordered one. The more I thought about it, the more I realized it was too good of a deal to pass up. Gazoo could use a new one anyway. He's outgrown his current one. It's only about 3.5 feet high and was fine when he was a kitten, but he's a 10 pound adult now and could use something bigger.


----------



## Lotu (Apr 26, 2013)

Thanks for the tip! I just purchased one based on this thread...the reviews here and at Wayfair seem good too. I didn't really plan to buy a cat tree for our 4 month old kittens since our house is rather big, and they have stairs to run up and down, but my daughter wanted one and at this low price I decided to consider it. My husband said to just get it. I'm not sure where we will put it...but I'll figure it out. I guess we could move it around too.


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

I just ordered as well. Cheaper than the one I got at Costco.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Does anyone have any idea of the size of the package? I ask because I have to calculate the international shipping cost.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Fantastic deal for anyone in the USA. Shipping to Canada, at least for me is 50 dollars plus 5 dollars handling. So... makes it not a great deal any longer when the price is 100 USD. I'll have to stick to Craigslist for my cat tree finds. 

Straysmommy it should calculate shipping for you on the site if it's shipping to your country. Add the item to your cart and proceed to checkout.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

It ships only to Canada and US, I have to pick it up in the US and bring it by boat. 

If someone here gets it next week, can you please give me the dimensions of the box? Maybe there still are trees left by then...


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

Oh man, Strays Mommy, I wouldn't even try.

I went to order a tree from Wayfair a while back - I got mixed up between "will ship to canada" and "free shipping" on some items - I went to get a tree similar in size to this one ( New Cat Condos 72" Tall Pagoda House | Wayfair ) and shipping to Canada was $183.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I don't need one but really like Wayfair! They have great prices. I've ordered quite a few things from them.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

International shipping is prohibitive on anything like this.

I would consider secondhand online if that is an option for you, or locating a carpenter to make a cat tree for you, Straysmommy.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

I can't believe it...I just bought a cat tree!

I'm in shock. I can't believe how cheap it is. 

The service that brings the stuff from the US only gives you a quote for Amazon products, they're the only products they know the dimensions for. So I took the quote as if buying the same tree from Amazon, then discounted $60 (at Wayfair it's $60 cheaper) and got to a very low amount for the shipping. So I bought it.

I'll have it in 1.5-2 months, as it's coming by sea.

Carmel, international shipping is a lot cheaper than prices here. This is one of the most expensive countries in the world. And anyway, the choice of cat trees here is practically non-existent. There's only 1 carpenter in the whole country who makes cat trees, they're awfully ugly and very few options. Still, he charges 3 times what I paid for this cat tree today.

This is a dream come true. JungliBillis, a huge thanks to you.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

As to second-hand online, because of the reasons I mentioned above, there's about 1 cat tree advertised for sale every few months in the country, and they're not high, they're battered, worn, and extremely expensive. Very few people here have heard of cat trees.

I'm so thrilled I won't be able to sleep now.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

You can see it on video here:

Classic Cat Tree B7301 - Armarkat Online Store


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm glad you guys are getting this tree as well. Armarkat is a good brand, and my friend has the 78" one and tells me it's great. I accidentally came across this one when I was going to order that one. 

I first thought it must have been a typo...it could be because the other similar trees on sale are only about 10 dollars cheaper than the regular price. We should post pics of it once we put it in our homes  I know I will! Billi has been waiting a while for a tree.

Awww congratulations, Straysmommy! I had no idea it was so difficult to get a decent cat tree in your country. I'm so glad I shared this here. Now your kitty will be envied by all the neighborhood kitties!


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

JungliBillis said:


> Awww congratulations, Straysmommy! I had no idea it was so difficult to get a decent cat tree in your country. I'm so glad I shared this here. Now your kitty will be envied by all the neighborhood kitties!


 
JungliBillis, you get so many blessings from me, all the way from the Holy Land and without shipping costs!  

After 2 years of trying, I had already come to terms with the sad fact that Prince wouldn't have a cat tree. He has a ladder by each window, but he's so big that it's very uncomfortable for him. And he loves to perch by the window. When he's not feeling well, he loves to retreat to a house, high up. This tree is perfect for him. It's exactly the tree I'd been looking for. And if my cats don't like it, I'm sure I can sell it in minutes online.

The shipping (sea) was $135, it's what I pay for 2 10lbs- sacks of food for the strays !!!!!


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

The same tree costs almost $100 on Amazon, by the way.

Sorry to go on and on, this is a very special event for me!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Straysmommy said:


> The same tree costs almost $100 on Amazon, by the way.
> 
> Sorry to go on and on, this is a very special event for me!


Hey congratulations on your purchase!! I think Wayfair or Hayneedle or Ozbo (other good sites to shop) is a division of Amazon. I'm really glad people are taking advantage of this price! I don't need a tree, my cats are all declawed and probably would not be able to climb up it anyways and I know 2 of them can't jump at all. Jack is so heavy he'd probably knock it right over even if it has 100 pounds of weight holding it down!!!


----------



## CatMonkeys (Sep 27, 2012)

I just ordered one as well. Thanks for sharing the link and I'm glad some CF users rate it well!


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Thank you, Marcia! 

TO CANADIANS:

I asked Wayfair the dimensions of the SHIPPING box, and they mistakenly gave me the dimensions of the fully assembled tree. This may be why they're charging so much for shipping to Canada. When I asked them to double check, they said they actually don't know the dimensions of the shipping box and they'll have to ask their warehouse when it opens on Monday.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

They had only 30 in stock. I guess just from this thread they'll be out of stock soon!


----------



## KaBOOM! (Jun 14, 2013)

I am so jealous!  that's a really great looking tree...


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

I got a 78" Armarkat tree back in Feb, and I want to say the box was about 3 feet high, maybe 3 1/2 feet high and almost as wide. And it was HEAVY....not too bad, I was able to lug it into the house by myself, but not without a little effort (and I'm not known for my strength). It was all in one box, and it was relatively easy to assemble. You will be so happy with it. It is almost identical to the one I have, and my cats love it. Stephano has claimed the tippy, tippy top, he actually sleeps up there all the time. No one has ever, not even once, been in the hammock at the bottom, and the reviewers all say the same thing, no one ever digs the hammock, LOL! I don't know why, it's so cute! I use that to store all the cat toys when they aren't playing with them.

Straysmommy! - You will be so happy with it! I was the same way, I wanted one forever and ever. Then we suddenly had a $90 credit from selling back my daughter's college books and my hubby said I could use it if I wanted to and I instantly went looking for a cat tree. I was nervous about getting a junky one, since I already had a junky one that someone gave me, and I read all the reviews, and I was very happy with Armarkat. Each cat has a place on the tree that they have claimed as their favorite. Beep, my old lady cat (that can't be out with the boys because she is vicious), she likes to sleep in the little square house in the middle, like the one that you just ordered, that is her place. She looks out the window in that little house the whole times she is in it. Sorry it will take you a while to get yours. 

My daughter is so happy! I told her I bought this for her kitty and they can't wait to get it in. I'm sure it will be sold out very soon


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Ok, I just bought one too. This will be the girls' tallest tree now, which Nala will love. (She can't really see out the window very well from atop the refrigerator, her current favorite high hangout.)


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

howsefrau, thank you so much for the info, it's very useful !!!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

*Ordered one*

Even though I don't really need one, nor do I have a place for it immediately, I ordered one just because the price seems so great! $37 plus free shipping is awesome. Worst case scenario I sell it on Craigslist.


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

LOL! You can never have too many cat trees


----------



## Lotu (Apr 26, 2013)

I just checked the Wayfair website and I think the price has gone up to $38.01...hurry! I think the price yesterday was a few cents cheaper...kind of funny that it went up, but only a few cents.


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

LOL you're right! Why the heck would they raise the price by 12 cents? So weird


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I paid a total of $37.89 this morning (Monday). No tax and no shipping cost. yea.


----------



## Lotu (Apr 26, 2013)

Just in time, Marcia!!


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

Small fluctuations in price like that are usually the result of automated software doing some magic with currency conversion or changes in gas/delivery fees. 

There's a website called Fasttech, that's like the dollar store of the internet. I make a lot of impulse purchases there and often find prices will change or I'll be refunded 2-3 cents every once in a while while the Chinese yuan fluctuates in relation to the Canadian dollar.


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

Mine is scheduled to arrive on Wednesday! I just can't wait to see Billi get super excited. He will go bonkers!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

We all need to post our pics when we get them set up!!


----------



## Lotu (Apr 26, 2013)

Ours is supposed to arrive tomorrow! So glad JingliBillis mentioned this great find. I still haven't figured out how to post pics, but haven't spent a lot of time trying after I initially failed a few times. Maybe I'll try again, or just report back with how everything goes.


----------



## Lotu (Apr 26, 2013)

Okay, never mind...I just got an email that our cat tree shipped today and will arrive on Wednesday as well. I thought originally I was supposed to have it by tomorrow (Tuesday), but maybe I got it wrong.


----------



## Mar (Jun 22, 2013)

just bought this cat tree!


----------



## Lucas718 (Feb 19, 2012)

I just got confirmation that mine has been delivered. I can't believe how excited I am about this. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Mar said:


> just bought this cat tree!


Did you pay shipping?

The tree is gone:

Unfortunately, we no longer carry the 73"Classic Cat Tree in Ivory from Armarkat (SKU#: ATM1025)

I think this forum bought more of them. :lol:


----------



## Lotu (Apr 26, 2013)

Decimal and Delta's kitty tower arrived this morning--not sure when...noticed it as I drove to the store around 9:40 am. We will be putting it together soon.

I was able to post a pic in my avatar the other day that worked and tried posting a pic of the kittens on the delivery box, but it didn't work. I'll go check the instructions Marcia sent...see what I am doing wrong.


----------



## CatMonkeys (Sep 27, 2012)

Mine also arrived- can't wait to go home and set it up after work!


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

THe one I ordered for my daughter is supposed to arrive today, I have not heard that it's there yet though. Still waiting! Sometimes the UPS man comes to her neighborhood late. I can't wait!


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Mine says it was delivered to the front door of the condo building. That means I'll have to lug the 50+ pounds through the hallways of the building to my condo. I wish it had been one of the FedEx guys who "unoffically" know our building's security code.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

I can't wait to hear the comments of all of you and the photos!


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

My daughter said her cat tree arrived!!! She just got home from work, so she is going to put it together tonight, she is very excited. I will make her take pictures


----------



## Auroraei (Jun 18, 2013)

Awww I'm so jealous I missed it.


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

Auroraei said:


> Awww I'm so jealous I missed it.


Me too.


----------



## Lotu (Apr 26, 2013)

Just put our tree together and the kittens are enjoying it  I was glad my 12 year old son was able to help me carry it in--and that was only a few feet! After we unloaded the contents/lined up the hardware, it took about 1/2 hour to assemble with my 10 year old daughter. It was good to have an extra set of hands to hold things in place while using the included Allen wrench to tighten stuff. It came with 3 toys (all beige-ish colored balls on strings). We hung 2 and have an extra. The hammock is cute, but so far our kittens (like many of the cats in reviews) don't seem to be interested in that part. I read either here or other reviews that some people just use it as a place to store cat toys.
**I've tried posting a pic from my camera attached to the computer...press paperclip, "browse", have letters in the "browse" area, then when I press upload, it takes about 30 seconds or so and then I get a message about the website cannot display the page...and website has maintenance/programming errors. I think I'm doing something wrong, because I've tried this many times and still get that error message. Anyone able to help? I saw on the tech section something about using photobucket and I've never used that before, so was hoping to be able to do it without downloading it somewhere else. I didn't have any problems posting the pic in my avatar directly from my camera. Hmmmm....


----------



## ellavader (May 31, 2013)

My roommate and me just got a cat house about three weeks ago now. I wish the price was like the ones on that site. We got ours at Petsmart and two of the cats are obsessed with it. It's actually helped a lot with the problem with her cat Rin. Rin loves to pee on my things (apparent it s territory issue) but since we got the cat house there is no issue : D


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Lotu said:


> Just put our tree together and the kittens are enjoying it  I was glad my 12 year old son was able to help me carry it in--and that was only a few feet! After we unloaded the contents/lined up the hardware, it took about 1/2 hour to assemble with my 10 year old daughter. It was good to have an extra set of hands to hold things in place while using the included Allen wrench to tighten stuff. It came with 3 toys (all beige-ish colored balls on strings). We hung 2 and have an extra. The hammock is cute, but so far our kittens (like many of the cats in reviews) don't seem to be interested in that part. I read either here or other reviews that some people just use it as a place to store cat toys.
> **I've tried posting a pic from my camera attached to the computer...press paperclip, "browse", have letters in the "browse" area, then when I press upload, it takes about 30 seconds or so and then I get a message about the website cannot display the page...and website has maintenance/programming errors. I think I'm doing something wrong, because I've tried this many times and still get that error message. Anyone able to help? I saw on the tech section something about using photobucket and I've never used that before, so was hoping to be able to do it without downloading it somewhere else. I didn't have any problems posting the pic in my avatar directly from my camera. Hmmmm....


 
Got to where your pics are located in the computer and right click on the pic. Select edit then select pixels. Resize to about 550 x 350 or whatever it defaults to and save. I'm guessing your pics are too large to post.

I got my tree today too. Took about an hour to put it together by myself and I could not figure out how to get the hammock attached so I installed some eye bolts and clipped it to those. So far it is totally being ignored as I thought it would. I just could not pass up the $37.89 price tag. When I get it in place later I'll post a pic.


----------



## cinderflower (Apr 22, 2012)

crap. I didn't see this until today. at least I know now that wayfair is a good brand. I don't particularly need one but I would have bought it at this price.


----------



## Mar (Jun 22, 2013)

i tried ordering it but it sold out


----------



## Lucas718 (Feb 19, 2012)

Gazoo likes his.


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

Mine just arrived today. WoW that was fast. Tracking said July 1st.
I brought it inside (they left it at the door while we were out for our walk).
He now took it to the garage to put together and let it air out.
Can't wait!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

View attachment 19018


What a set up and in a room with a view!!!! 5 cats and it's being totally ignored!


----------



## Lotu (Apr 26, 2013)

Wow Marcia!! That is a great view...so close to the water it looks like you are on a houseboat  Thanks for the additional tip on posting. I will try again later. Carmel also sent some info but that didn't work for me either. I'm sure there is a lot of user error on my part. Fun to see the new tree in other homes. Our kittens aren't on it right now, but I've noticed they like to sit together on a perch or the box. They don't scratch at the sisal poles, but I'm wondering if just climbing up the poles would also dull the claws-anybody know?


----------



## Lotu (Apr 26, 2013)

Also--Marcia...the level with the hole in the middle had little loops on the underside of it that my daughter attached the hammock. Are there 4 holes on the underside of the piece with the big hole in the middle? Ours have large drilled holes where the loops descend.


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

Got mine today too and put it together in a jiffy. Instruction was pretty simple. 

We tried putting the cats on top, and they seemed to have enjoyed the view. I am expecting them to take a few days to get used to it and start using it, just like the small one I got for them before. (They didn't dare touch it for the first few days...but now they LOVE sitting on it.)

The tree is very nice, sturdy, and good size. I put it by the window facing the street.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Nala "helped" build the tree. Then when we got to the upper layers, she just made herself at home in the little box.









She seems to like the little platform that Gazoo is on also the best so far.









But the hammock was an epic fail. Nala tried to mount it from the hole above it and it spun her out. She walked away, tail in the air, "I meant to do that."


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Marcia said:


> View attachment 19018
> 
> 
> What a set up and in a room with a view!!!! 5 cats and it's being totally ignored!


The little ingrates!!!! Beep did this for the first day after I put it up, but she came around and naps in the house part every afternoon.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

My daughter did not put hers together yet, seems my young college girl worked and then had plans with friends and works tomorrow. I think my other daughter and I will go put it together for her tomorrow. I'm anxious to see how her little Tuxedo boy likes it.


----------



## CatMonkeys (Sep 27, 2012)

My two have been sniffing around the tree to check it out since I set it up. They seemed interested in climbing it, and both have now fallen off several times while whacking at the dangly toys. I hope they learn to land on their feet quick!


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Mine arrived without an invoice, so it's not sailing this week. Anyway I have to wait 2 months and I'm not in a hurry, as I've waited 3 years already. I still can't believe how cheap it cost me, I saved hundreds of dollars compared to buying locally and got to choose from all the trees in the web instead of from the 1-2 models available here. I'd like to thank everyone for posting your photos and comments, I'm enjoying them so much!

Cinderflower, please note Wayfair is just an online store. The brand of the tree is Armarkat.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Lotu said:


> Also--Marcia...the level with the hole in the middle had little loops on the underside of it that my daughter attached the hammock. Are there 4 holes on the underside of the piece with the big hole in the middle? Ours have large drilled holes where the loops descend.


 
oh.. I didn't even notice these! I'll look again - which means getting on my hands and knees which I am in NO hurry to do.. The hammock does seem to be a bit too saggy with my eye bolts holding it up. doesn't matter, it's all for looks anyways - still no one using it. hmpf.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

I awoke this morning to no cats in the bed with me, which is unusual. I looked from my bedroom window out over the sunroom and there they both were together in their new tree (Penny's in the box). I'm glad they like it, but I'm missing some 'good morning' head butts.


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

My babies are climbing up on it. They love scratching the poles. Billi is sitting on the top platform now. Aloo likes to go up, too! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## camskyw (Jan 10, 2012)

Well I am so jealous that you all got a great deal - guess everyone snatched them up as it not there now - where was I when you posted this tip JB -  Lucky would have loved it!!!!  Enjoy everyone!!


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

NebraskaCat said:


> I awoke this morning to no cats in the bed with me, which is unusual. I looked from my bedroom window out over the sunroom and there they both were together in their new tree (Penny's in the box). I'm glad they like it, but I'm missing some 'good morning' head butts.


Awwwww they love it! You have such a nice place. A sunroom??? Whoa. I'm sure they are just really excited about their new tree. Hopefully you will get some head butts tomorrow morning! 



camskyw said:


> Well I am so jealous that you all got a great deal - guess everyone snatched them up as it not there now - where was I when you posted this tip JB -  Lucky would have loved it!!!!  Enjoy everyone!!


I know! I think this forum bought all that was in stock looool. I will keep an eye out for any more great deals like this and share if I find one


----------



## Lucas718 (Feb 19, 2012)

Mine seems a little wobbly when Gazoo is on the upper platforms. Anyone else noticing this? Maybe it's because ours is on carpet instead of a solid floor?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

It does wobble slightly when there is large movement, but I don't think it's a concern...unless your cat is a gorilla that can potentially knock down a 50 lbs structure, which is highly unlikely. Any tall structure like this would do this to a degree. Is your carpet high? Make sure the platforms and poles are secured tightly. If you are super concerned, you can put a couple of sand bags on the base.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Oh why, why wasn't I born a cat in Marcia's house, to sit all day on my cat tree by that beautiful lake...


----------



## CatMonkeys (Sep 27, 2012)

Marcia, that view is gorgeous!

My tree is also a little wobbly, but I'm pretty sure it's because I have it on carpet. I don't think they'll tip it over, but I might get a piece of plywood or something to put under the base to help stabilize it. 

Kitties seem to be enjoying it so far! They both keep catching the dangly toys in their mouths and trying to walk off, only to have the elastic yank the toys back. Here is Kelly sitting on the tree and Will trying to chew through the elastic on one of the toys.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Ugh, the iphone camera is the world's worst camera....at least the iphone 4, which is what these were taken with. My daughter put the tree together early this morning and her kitty Boots is pretty happy with it! I added the last picture of my youngest daughter holding Boots, this picture was at least two months ago, he will be 1 on July 22nd, I just wanted to show you how huge this boy is getting!!!


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

CatMonkeys said:


> Kitties seem to be enjoying it so far! They both keep catching the dangly toys in their mouths and trying to walk off, only to have the elastic yank the toys back. Here is Kelly sitting on the tree and Will trying to chew through the elastic on one of the toys.


This made me laugh. Mine go after the toy, too, but they haven't tried to walk off with it just yet. Billi is chewing the cord as well. Your kitties are beautiful!



howsefrau32 said:


> My daughter put the tree together early this morning and her kitty Boots is pretty happy with it! I added the last picture of my youngest daughter holding Boots, this picture was at least two months ago, he will be 1 on July 22nd, I just wanted to show you how huge this boy is getting!!!


Yay! The tree looks awesome. Interesting drapes! Boots looks like a cutie pie. Love the socks! 

---

It's official! My cats are LOVING the tree. They hang out on it all the time now. I'm so glad! And Billi hasn't been meowing as much, wanting to go high up.


----------



## camskyw (Jan 10, 2012)

I am loving all the pictures of the tree and the kitties!! Showed my husband all the pictures last night and the deal that we missed!! lol


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

Straysmommy said:


> Oh why, why wasn't I born a cat in Marcia's house, to sit all day on my cat tree by that beautiful lake...


I agree. I could spend the rest of my days lying in the sun, watching the ducks through that window.

Do you think Marcia would make me eat cat food? It's almost worth it...


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

Aloo approves!


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

She's got something there... Looks like she stepped in some mud or something.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Straysmommy said:


> Oh why, why wasn't I born a cat in Marcia's house, to sit all day on my cat tree by that beautiful lake...


Straysmommy and Jacq, you could live in the room on the cat tree. No one else is using it! Seriously, day 3 and not one of my 5 cats is showing the least bit of interest in it. I put Lacey on the second to top mount and she immediately jumped down. Truly amazing. I may give it to a friend that runs a shelter or sell it to my neighbor. I think $100 is fair, huh?? :wink


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

Hahaha Marcia. It could be the location the tree is at. I put it right by the windowsill they love. Do they usually hang out by that window?


----------



## pllamah (Jul 5, 2012)

If the free shipping would have been to canada too i would have bought one up in a second.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Jacq, I'm claiming the top perch for me!

Marcia, I don't expect Prince to even explore it at first. That's how my cats are, it takes time for them to try something new that's bigger than them. You could try feeding their treats on there - that's how I got Prince to climb the ladder by the window when I put it there for him, and he immediately fell inlove with it.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Straysmommy said:


> Jacq, I'm claiming the top perch for me!
> 
> Marcia, I don't expect Prince to even explore it at first. That's how my cats are, it takes time for them to try something new that's bigger than them. You could try feeding their treats on there - that's how I got Prince to climb the ladder by the window when I put it there for him, and he immediately fell inlove with it.


Only Lacey uses the window perch that is next to the cat tree. Today is my 28th wedding anniversary but more importantly it is also day 4 of cat tree being totally ignored. Book your flight, Straysmommy!! :wink:


----------



## Lucas718 (Feb 19, 2012)

Gazoo loves his. He was climbing on it before I could even get it fully assembled. The best part is he's been using the posts to sharpen his claws instead of the carpet. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Happy anniversary, Marcia!!

*starts throwing stuff into suitcase*


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

Happy Anniversary, Marcia!


----------



## Lotu (Apr 26, 2013)

UPDATE!! Decimal actually climbed into the hammock of the cat tree and sat rested/sat there for 3-5 minutes. At one point Delta was "rocking" the hammock from the outside. It would have made a great video or photo if I had one of those nearby. I'm just surprised she actually used it. Delta was placed in the hammock the other day, but not by choice and I think only stayed in a short while when we had company...she may have been a bit nervous about that and stayed put.


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

Oh whoa! They actually use the hammock? That's so awesome. I figured they wouldn't use it, so I stored cat toys in there from the beginning lol. They absolutely LOVE the tree and sleep on the top two perches during the day. It's so cute, looking like the tree bearing two furry fruits on top hahaha.


----------



## CatMonkeys (Sep 27, 2012)

That's so cute! Mine won't climb in the hammock on their own, but if I put them in it they'll bat around at the rope for a minute or two before jumping out.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

JungliBillis, they should've given you yours for free, you brought them all these customers!


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

The kittens are ripe on this tree!!!


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

Straysmommy said:


> JungliBillis, they should've given you yours for free, you brought them all these customers!


Oh I know! Now our kitties have matching trees! Hahaha.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Awww they look so beautiful on the tree!


----------



## stellar981 (Apr 17, 2013)

I wish I saw this sooner!! I would have bought one in a second at that price!!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Day 8 and it is still being totally ignored by my 5 cats. I'm going to offer it to a friend that runs a rescue.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

How about trying catnip?


----------



## CatMonkeys (Sep 27, 2012)

Marcia said:


> Day 8 and it is still being totally ignored by my 5 cats. I'm going to offer it to a friend that runs a rescue.


I'm sure my cats would be happy to come show your cats how to use the tree.
Step 1: See that the other cat is in the box. Climb up, kick other cat out, and curl up for a nap.
Step 2: See that the other cat is now on a platform. Get out of box and smack other cat with your paw until they are off the platform. Hop on platform for a nap.
Step 3: See the other cat playing with the dangly toy. Chew through the string on the dangly toy until it falls on the floor and nobody can play with it anymore.
Step 4: When you're tired of being a rambunctious brat cat, pass out on the floor next to the tree. If it's too hot to snuggle, touch paws instead:




Marcia, if your cats don't have any interest in the lovely new tree, I'm sure the cats at the rescue will appreciate it! Are any of your cats climbers, or do they have window seats they already prefer?


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

Ha! My cats have different ways to use the tree.

Step 1: Lie down on one of the platforms and ignore mother completely. If she comes to pet, open eyes and give dirty looks.

Step 2: Stay on the platforms all day long, sometimes alternating between the two. Sleep, sleep, then sleep some more.

Step 3: Chew on the dangly toy string and pull, so that eventually toy ends up on floor. Ohh, this step is the same! 

Step 4: At night, instead of sleeping next to mother, sleep on the platform instead. Ignore mother's plea because it's just much nicer up there.

I hate teenage cats... :evil:

Marcia,
Your cats are probably bush dwellers hahaha. I'm sure the tree would be a huge hit at the rescue place! But definitely try moving it around to different locations in the house, places where they typically hang out to look outside. I also saw that someone took the box from the middle shelf and moved to the bottom, so that his cat would like it better. Perhaps your cat would prefer that as well.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

oh, it'll get a new location all right!! 
:lol:

Seriously though, the only place they really hang out is the screened in porch and that's not an option with rain and space. The shelter will love it.


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

I think your porch is just too awesome for them to hang out anywhere else 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lucas718 (Feb 19, 2012)

Gazoo accidentally used the hammock the other day. He was playing with one of his stuffed mice on the platform above the hammock and knocked it through the hole. He kept trying to retrieve it by reaching for it but couldn't quite get it. So he stuck the whole front half of his body through the hole and tried to keep his back feet on the platform. It didn't work out too well for him and he ended up falling through and landing on his back in the hammock. Of course then he acted like he meant to do that and just hung out for a while and chewed on the ropes. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

The other day, Stephano went running up his tree (which is very similar to this one), full speed....he was trying to beat me to the sliding back door, where the tree sits, where I was about to let my dog out in the yard. He likes to smell the air when I open the door. So, he goes running, warp speed, lands on the edge and does a front-forward flip right off the thing....luckily, I was standing right there and I caught him upside down, mid flip. It was hysterical! He was only half way up, so hopefully he wouldn't have been too hurt if I hadn't caught him. I was standing there holding him upside down for a few seconds, it was pretty funny.


----------



## Lotu (Apr 26, 2013)

Sorry to bring this post back from the past, but I finally figured out how to post this picture of Delta (top) and Decimal (bottom) on their tree 










I don't need the thumbnail below to show too-how do I get rid of it? It will probably be too late to edit...so, for future reference...


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

The image is so tiny! It's thumbnail size o.o

I can still see the tiny kittens on the tiny tree!


----------



## Lotu (Apr 26, 2013)

JB-I thought my last pic was too big, but here's another:


----------



## stellar981 (Apr 17, 2013)

I wish I could have gotten in on this sale! That's a nice tree.


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Me too still kicking myself  wish I saw it


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

Awww now I can see those two adorable kittens! Is she/he wearing a t-shirt? Awwww so cuuuute! Amazing the toys are still intact on your tree. Mine have been ripped off a loong time ago.

My cats are also still loving this tree. They spend majority of their sleeping time on top of the platforms. Billi is on the top one most of the time, and Aloo is on the 2nd one or the little house.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Mine is scheduled to arrive next week. It's been in Customs since last week. I can't believe how fast it was, considering it's coming by boat from the USA. I'll report when it's here.


----------



## Lotu (Apr 26, 2013)

Strays-Looking forward to seeing your photo and hearing your cat likes it! You've waited such a long time. Now I don't feel so bad for bringing back this semi-retired post 
JB-I took the photo the day we put the tree up, so that is why it looks so brand new. The top toy is still good, but the bottom one broke in half and we just retied it in the middle...so still looks great! The kittens are bigger too. We bought a couple small dog shirts at a dollar store to see if the kittens would like them. I expected them to wrestle them off and that would be the end of it and for $2, it was worth a try. They don't seem to mind wearing them! Our house is pretty cool, so maybe they enjoy the additional warmth. Deci is wearing a blue shirt w/ a rhinestone peace symbol and Delta is actually wearing a black shirt with a rhinestone pawprint. When Delta wears the black shirt, the kids think it looks like she has a tattoo (ha!) They have so much fun on the tree and it helps their claws too-like a scratching post when they climb and more likely to stretch on the longer poles. I like a good deal, so thank you for sharing the info on this cat tree  I didn't realize what they were missing until we got this.


----------



## Catlover Danielle (Jul 31, 2013)

Ugh I just saw this and now it's back to 134... bummer! Would've totally bought it for $40!


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

Straysmommy,
Ohhh so exciting! Can't wait to see pics when you get it! 

Lotu,
Tell me about it. It's the most cherished piece of furniture in my house. I am so glad many of you could take advantage of the deal! I couldn't believe it when I found it. And I also can't believe your cats don't mind wearing t-shirts! So cute


----------



## Lotu (Apr 26, 2013)

JB-Here is another tshirt photo. I think we started them so young they didn't realize they could protest. If they do protest in the future, we won't 
make them wear the shirts.


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

I hope they will never protest. Too darn cute!


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Lotu said:


> JB-Here is another tshirt photo. I think we started them so young they didn't realize they could protest. If they do protest in the future, we won't
> make them wear the shirts.


I think its adorble


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Enjoy! Armarkat 73" Classic Cat Tree in Ivory | Wayfair


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Yep, this is the same one most of us got for $38 a couple months ago!!


----------



## koneko_otaku (Jul 22, 2010)

Price is back up to "too much" again. I really need to start F5-ing every minute for the next few weeks to catch this one at 40.


----------



## Eagle127 (May 2, 2013)

I'm still building trees. It takes about a week to put one together. I build to your specs. I need to know, how many cats, How many baskets, Size of cats ect..... One just went to North Carolina. I just happened to be headed down there. I will deliver or meet you within one hour of Gettysburg PA. Prices are based on size and complexity. they are made from real trees. Most are tops of dead red Oak. Most are between $200-$400. 
Cat Trees Photos by Eagle127 | Photobucket


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

I got mine today! I'll post photos when assembled.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Koneko, there's another bargain right now at Amazon, 50 dollars and it's even bigger, more shelves (also Armarkat).


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Eagle127 said:


> I'm still building trees. It takes about a week to put one together. I build to your specs. I need to know, how many cats, How many baskets, Size of cats ect..... One just went to North Carolina. I just happened to be headed down there. I will deliver or meet you within one hour of Gettysburg PA. Prices are based on size and complexity. they are made from real trees. Most are tops of dead red Oak. Most are between $200-$400.
> Cat Trees Photos by Eagle127 | Photobucket


Those are excellent!! Cats in Paradise!!


----------



## camskyw (Jan 10, 2012)

Koneko, there's another bargain right now at Amazon, 50 dollars and it's even bigger, more shelves (also Armarkat). 


I just went into Amazon and I cannot find the one you r talking about. I missed it the last time everyone got theirs for $40, so willing to go the $50. Can you send me item# Thanks!


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Sorry, I think it's not Armarkat (but it looks the same).

Amazon.com: 80" Cat Tree Condo Furniture Scratch Post Pet House: Pet Supplies


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Also:


----------



## Lucas718 (Feb 19, 2012)

Those look good but the shipping charge is outrageous. The Armarkat ones had free shipping which made them such a great deal. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Lucas718 said:


> Those look good but the shipping charge is outrageous. The Armarkat ones had free shipping which made them such a great deal.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Keep an eye on Wayfair.com. They have free shipping and good deals now and then. I've ordered from them several times. The original cat tree was a crazy price. The shipping costs they incurred alone would have been well over the cost of the tree in the US. The company certainly didn't make a penny, or shilling, or yen, or anything else off those.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Oh I see. I don't look at the shipping costs because they're nothing compared to the shipping cost up to here.

Someone help me...I can't figure out how to screw the screws that don't have a head (I mean those that take 1 post in each end)


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

You just screw them with your hand. Then when you put the other post on top, you turn the post to screw that end in and tighten.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Thank you, JB! I was incredibly lucky that a neighbor helped me finish and placed Prince in the tree, Prince fell immediately inlove with the tree, I'd never seen him so peaceful! He stayed on it for a long time. I'm soooo moved! A dream of years come true.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Good for Prince! The royal tree has been installed. Let the leisure begin.


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

Can't wait to see pics of Prince on the tree!

Debbie,
While a bit smaller, those below are well priced and got great reviews! And they have free shipping (And I don't think they charged tax either, but it might vary per State). Something for you to consider. Lucky might like them 

Armarkat 53" Classic Cat Tree in Ivory | Wayfair

Armarkat 52" Classic Cat Tree in Beige | Wayfair


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Prince hasn't moved from the tree house since he was placed in it a few hours ago. Again, I'd never seen Prince so peaceful... 

I'm trying to remember how to download the photos from the camera, hopefully will post in a little while.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

JB, a huge thank you from Prince and myself...


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Photos...


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

Awww look at him! He's so happy. You can tell he's totally in love with his new castle. You are so very welcome. Looks like the wait was totally worth it!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Straysmommy said:


> Photos...


Prince does look quite content in his castle with a view!! GREAT! I'm quite happy you are happy! How about the Princess and Lady? Have they had a chance to see it yet?


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Nikita tried it out and liked it, but she's less about heights than Prince. And Princess hates heights, so she might check out the lower levels, though. Prince hasn't yet dared to climb to the top shelves, the coward.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

What levels do your cats favor? Prince and Niki have only tried out the 2nd and 3rd (middle levels). They haven't ventured onto the top shelves so far.


----------



## Lotu (Apr 26, 2013)

My kittens are almost 6 months old and both like the highest perch...sometimes one will be on the highest, the other on the next highest...or they sit on the highest together. I think if they want to be left alone, they go into the box-thing, but like the high perches better. Glad you finally got your tree


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

Billi is always on the top perch, and Aloo likes the second perch or the little house. I also put a cat bed next to the tree, and she's in there sleeping right now. I guess she likes variety lol.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Your kittos are so affectionate!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

*sale on cat trees and gyms*

I don't know if any of you know wayfair.com. I've been getting a lot of home stuff from them, and I just got an email that they're having a sale on cat trees for the next day and a half. Let's see if I can post the link. Wayfair.com - Online Home Store for Furniture, Decor, Outdoors & More | Wayfair

The prices look pretty reasonable, considering what I've seen these trees go for at other sites. I don't have any idea about the quality though.


----------



## CatMonkeys (Sep 27, 2012)

Armarkat sells good quality trees. I think they're one of the highest rated on Amazon. The cat tree a bunch of us bought a while back from Wayfair was Armarkat and I for one am thrilled with the quality so far. It holds up really well to the daily abuse my two crazy cats put it through. I'm not sure about some of the other brands on there, though; the only other cat furniture I have bought is a small perch/condo thing from Petco (store brand).


----------

